# "Best Pet" Brand Stroller



## mizcandula (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi  I was wondering if anyone has some experience with the Best Pet Strollers? I have been looking for a stroller and am torn between going with the Happy Trails from Foster and Smith or The Best Pet from Ebay. They both look similar, but lol I have to admit I am drawn to the Best Pet one because of the colors, I know, shallow on my part haha. I am wondering a couple things:

How flat does the Best Pet fold down to?
Is it sturdy?
Any issues at all with it?
Which Ebay seller did you use?

I really appreciate any and all help. Of course, my 2 little ones appreciate it too :love1:


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

I was thinking about getting this stroller also. I think a few members here have this one and like it. I would also love toknow how small it folds down. You could do a 'stroller' search in the archives.

I saw on amazon.com a disc that you heat in the microwave and it gives you hours of heat to put under their beds. I thought about buying that for these cool fall days. My Pippa would love to be snuggly in a blanket but enjoying the scenery as we stroll by.


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

Here is that safe snuggly I was talking about.

http://www.amazon.com/Pet-Supply-Im...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1254419313&sr=1-1


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

ive seen the best pet strollers on an actually website too but i cant rememebr which one (ill go look)
they were double the price than the ebay ones ive seen though

end of the day its your choice..will you use it alot and will the dogs liek it?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

barefoot said:


> Here is that safe snuggly I was talking about.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Pet-Supply-Im...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1254419313&sr=1-1


 I have one of these for our cat who has had loads of operations,heat in microwave and it stays hot for hours even the next morning it's warm,well worth it if you want your chi to stay warm.:hello1:


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

michele said:


> I have one of these for our cat who has had loads of operations,heat in microwave and it stays hot for hours even the next morning it's warm,well worth it if you want your chi to stay warm.:hello1:


Michele you know about lots of cool things!
I was worrying about when I get a chi &her keeping warm when the weather is naff but that is a brilliant idea x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

claireeee said:


> Michele you know about lots of cool things!
> I was worrying about when I get a chi &her keeping warm when the weather is naff but that is a brilliant idea x


 Oh i'm blushing now, :color: you can get it in big pet shops,that would save P&P


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

I have the Best Pet Stroller...its it great! Folds down flat and easy to do with just a quick release lever.... I'll post a pic


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Better safe then sorry*

Great stroller Darlene......
the girls look happy & safe too.
And you want all of that you can get nowadays!!

PS-Cool siggy!!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I have one of those heat pads and the cuddle cat for it to go in. However because it's so hard they never liked it. And when it's in the cuddle cat you can't feel the heat.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

MarieUkxx said:


> I have one of those heat pads and the cuddle cat for it to go in. However because it's so hard they never liked it. And when it's in the cuddle cat you can't feel the heat.


Oh i put it under a quilted mat,so the cat doesn't even know it's there ! Shame it works well for us


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

michele said:


> Oh i put it under a quilted mat,so the cat doesn't even know it's there ! Shame it works well for us


Cookie and benny never liked it but I haven't tried it with Lola. I think I'll get it out again and give it another go with Cookie now he's sleeping on the floor in his bed. 

I've also got little mini hot water bottles too lol. I'll dig it all out this winter for him I think. He's just a scardy cat, he wouldn't go near any of it.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Twig loves her snugglesafe hers just has a fleecey cover, it is hard but i put it under the cushion in her bed which is quite light so the heat seems to come through - also when i first heat it up i put it on top of the cushion in her bed for about 5 minutes before bedtime, so its warm for when she gets into the bed


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

i have one of those heat pads too,lexie loves it. when she was tiny she actually curled up right on top of it!


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

I have this double pet stroller and it has been a LIFE SAVER!!! I love it and have no complaints at all about it!! You should see the attention we get from it too! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Pink-Plaid-Deta...in_0?hash=item41457f4665&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------

